# Earliest you've seen em



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

As we're beginning to get close to the 2020 tarpon season, I'm wondering what's the earliest you all have seen em/ caught em off the beachfront in Galveston and POC...I'm not really talking about a single 30 pounder rolling at the jetties...I mean schools in 30'

I know this board has gone cold in the last 8 years or so but would like to hear some input!

Pics if you got em


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

For what itâ€™s worth and not the area you requested but in 2004 I jumped tarpon from March to November off the Port A jetties. 2004 was the year I focused on only fishing for tarpon. Going every two weeks and using artificials only I jumped 48 and landed 16.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

We use to get serious and start fishing hard around the 4th of July and it always seemed to peak in August/Sept.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Memorial Day can be good.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*south*



Hunter said:


> Memorial Day can be good.


and the farther south, the sooner. Port Isabel is probably stacked now?? only one way to find out. all based on water temp. :texasflag


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Ol' JT stays on 'em year round.


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Life would be a whole lot better if Ol Capt. Jetty Tarpon would make one last 2cool appearance....gone too soon!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*port aransas*

did he primarily fish the PA Jetties??:texasflag


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

He fished wherever the beer was cold.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*



topwatrout1 said:


> He fished wherever the beer was cold.


I'm thinking of Tarpon Chaser out of Port Aransas, I think. :texasflag


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

they were in poc last weekend.


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Capt. JT.....if you're out there.....give us some guidance...


----------

